# Knitted Smurf



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.bearchele.com/Smurf_trans.pdf


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I LOVE IT! I think I'm going to turn it into Elmo of Sesame Street with red yarn and different ears. My grandson is totally enamoured with his "Melmo" lol.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

was thwew other knitted toys at this site?


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

He's adorable!! My daughter collected Smurfs when she was little. Still has them. This is too cute!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Are smurfs becomming popular again.There is a shop near me that has a lovely display.


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Oh my gosh! I LOVE IT! I think I'm going to turn it into Elmo of Sesame Street with red yarn and different ears. My grandson is totally enamoured with his "Melmo" lol.


If you do.....I'd love the pattern! 
My great-niece loves Elmo too & her mom plans on having an Elmo party for her 1st birthday. It's been in the back of my mind to find something "Elmo" to make for her


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this a copyright pattern or is Smurf copyrighted?
I doubt we can knit one for sale


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a great pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks. Just love it.
I am always looking for knitted toys patterns.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the smurf pattern.
They are very popular right now. In fact,
our Build A Bear is out and isn't reordering 
them. Granddaughter was very disappointed.
So many try this cute pattern. Thanks so much!


----------



## squirreltail (Aug 3, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> Is this a copyright pattern or is Smurf copyrighted?
> I doubt we can knit one for sale


I found it here, on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smurf-toy


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

colbyzmom said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh! I LOVE IT! I think I'm going to turn it into Elmo of Sesame Street with red yarn and different ears. My grandson is totally enamoured with his "Melmo" lol.
> ...


There's a crochet Elmo here:
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=274707.0

but read on down the messages for a hint someone added about the mouth ...


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

There's a Cookie Monster too ...

http://a-crochet-ninja.blogspot.com/2011/01/cookie-monster-pattern.html


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

You are doing a great job finding those patterns.

Can you find some knitted ones. Thanks.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Reneebusch said:


> You are doing a great job finding those patterns.
> 
> Can you find some knitted ones. Thanks.


Just takes time searching on Google or wherever ... give it a go!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Catching up on KP a couple of days later due to family emergency (it's ok!)
Thank you didough for this lovely Smurf pattern!

I plan to knit it for my grandson, but it will _really be for his daddy, who still loves Smurfs!

Thank you.


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## auntiewainright (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks 'Dollknitter' the toy Smurf pattern is exactly what I have been looking for. One small question, have you knitted one and if so how tall is the finished toy Smurf?
thanks
(new member 'Auntiewainright')


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24190-1.html



cabingirl2006 said:


> was thwew other knitted toys at this site?


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Auntiewainwright
Do you mean Gnorbert the Gnome? Pattern states 16"
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/gnorbert-gnome

No I haven't crocheted him
Not sure about a smurf...will have to check


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, I just found this
http://www.bearchele.com/Smurf_trans.pdf
no size given and I haven't knit him


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

I knitted it(Snurf) Mine measure 13 Inches to the ankles,17inches with the feet lying flat.I used Double knitting yarn.


----------



## auntiewainright (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll get knitting!


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, I lost my pattern for "Knitted Smurf" could you please send it to me?
Have a great week-end.Renee


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Reneebusch said:


> Hi, I lost my pattern for "Knitted Smurf" could you please send it to me?
> Have a great week-end.Renee


I found it here, on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smurf-toy


----------

